# Головная боль и грыжа шейного отдела позвоночника



## Casharel (14 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте, если это возможно, проконсультируйте, пожалуйста.
С февраля 2018 года мучают нестерпимые головные боли,  преимущественно в утренние часы, боль распирающая, жгучая ,строго в левой половине головы в затылочной части, фонтанирующая рвота, которая иногда даёт облегчения, а иногда нет. Носовое кровотечение. Потеря сознания и ориентации. Головокружение. В приступах головной боли не могу говорить, буквы меняются местами.  Эпизодически болит правая рука, перманентно болит шея. В приступах всегда повышается давление.
Сейчас прохожу обследование, но диагноза как такового нет. Разводят руками и незнают, что делать. Диагнозы от мигрени, до пить надо меньше. Лечение от нейролептиков до суматриптанов.
На кт головного мозга -  незначительная наружная гидроцефалия.
На мрт шейного отдела позвоночника - умеренно выраженные денегеративно-дистрофические изменения в шейном отделе позвоночника. Нарушение статики шейного отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска с6с7 сужает и деформирует дуральный мешок.
Узи брахиоцефальных сосудов шеи - увеличение скоростных показателей в бассейнах обеих ВСА, левой ПАэ . Изменения хода обеих ПА в V2 сегменте  без нарушения локальной гемодинамики. Признаки гипоплазии обеих позвоночных артерий.
Ангиография сосудов головного мозга - внутричерепные вены без патологии.
Глазное дно - ангиопатия по типу артериоспазма, синдром ВЧГ. Периферическая витреохориоретинальная дистрофия сетчатки.
Заранее благодарна за ответ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Сен 2018)

По окончании обследования диагноз непременно будет установлен, что позволит провести правильное лечение.


----------



## Casharel (14 Сен 2018)

Обследование все сделаны, врачи развели руками.


----------



## Casharel (14 Сен 2018)

Уважаемые доктора, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, проблему


----------



## AIR (15 Сен 2018)

Casharel написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, проблему


Узгд сосудов шеи и головы,  рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами?


----------



## Casharel (15 Сен 2018)

@AIR, УЗИ брахиоцефальных сосудов только назначали, мрт сосудов головного мозга , на рентген невролог не отправил - объяснив не целесообразностью. (я просила )


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Сен 2018)

Если диагноз не могут поставить в Рубцовске, тогда необходимо получить направление на консультацию краевых специалистов в Барнауле.


----------



## Casharel (15 Сен 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если диагноз не могут поставить в Рубцовске, тогда необходимо получить направление на консультацию краевых специалистов в Барнауле.


Поясню ситуацию, я летом ездила в Алтайский край на каникулы, там прошла часть обследования - диагноз внутричерепная гипертензия (лечение получено, улучшений нет) и самое главное,  мне не объяснили, как ,что и почему это гипертензия. Я сейчас живу в Москве, состояние ухудшилось, здесь поставили диагноз - мигрень!!! Трижды!!!! и отпустили с богом. Я прошла обследования и осталась при своих интересах.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Сен 2018)

Casharel написал(а):


> Поясню ситуацию, я летом ездила в Алтайский край на каникулы, там прошла часть обследования - диагноз внутричерепная гипертензия (лечение получено, улучшений нет) и самое главное,  мне не объяснили, как ,что и почему это гипертензия. Я сейчас живу в Москве, состояние ухудшилось, здесь поставили диагноз - мигрень!!! Трижды!!!! и отпустили с богом. Я прошла обследования и осталась при своих интересах.


В Москве всё есть! Даже больше, чем в Греции . И диагноз вам правильный поставят, и необходимое лечение проведут. 
Свяжитесь с консультантами форума докторами Рудковским Андрееи Иосифовичем и Ступиным Фёдором Петровичем с просьбой об очной консультации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

Casharel написал(а):


> Поясню ситуацию, я летом ездила в Алтайский край на каникулы, там прошла часть обследования - диагноз внутричерепная гипертензия (лечение получено, улучшений нет) и самое главное,  мне не объяснили, как ,что и почему это гипертензия. Я сейчас живу в Москве, состояние ухудшилось, здесь поставили диагноз - мигрень!!! Трижды!!!! и отпустили с богом. Я прошла обследования и осталась при своих интересах.


А почему диагноз Мигрень Вас не удовлетворил?
Как лечите мигрень?


----------



## Casharel (21 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему диагноз Мигрень Вас не удоволеьворил?
> Как лечите мигрень?


Суматриптаны не помогают, мне их подбирали много, но увы. В анамнезе у меня черепно-мозговая травма и хлыстовая травма шеи. Голова болит с 6-ти летнего возраста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2018)

Есть две фазы лечения мигрени (да и любой болезни)
- предупреждение приступа 
- сниятия приступа.
Есть три мигрени:
 - головная боль похожая на мигрень 
- мигрень при которой помогают спец препараты
- мигрень при которой ничего не помогает 
Еслт приём препарата делали правильно ( опишите как принимали), то остаётся 1 и 3.

Тогда акцент смещается не на фазу снятия приступа, а на фазу предупреждения приступа. Ищите и делайте то, что не даст возможности приступу развиться.

Попробуйте проанализировать жизнь.
Когда и от чего возникает приступ?


----------



## Casharel (21 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, препараты принимала на начале приступа, боль не уходила, а только усиливалась, спустя 2-3 часа вторая таблетка. Раньше можно было почувствовать головную боль, сейчас нет, все внезапно происходит . Также было и в детстве. Только сейчас приступы участились. Анализировала жизнь, ничего сверхестественного , с 94 года я принимаю диауретики.


----------

